# Datenübermittlung an HTML scirpt?



## Neueinteiger32 (16. Okt 2012)

Hey Guten morgen an alle. 
Ich habe ein Problem ich bin ein sagen wir Neueinsteiger was App Programmierung angeht und hab allgemein nur ganz leichte grundkentnisse. ich habe vor ein paar wochen einen Taschenrechner für mein handy programmiert mit menü ,2ter seite und verlauf. war darauf allerdings schon ziemlich stolz  

Nun soll ich eine App programmieren wo die Daten die ich in ein Textfeld eingebe an ein html script weitergegeben werden. ich hab allerdings wenig ahnung davon.. hab dafür auch nich sehr viel zeit bekomen und hoffe das ich hier ein wenig hilfe finde. 

Die Daten sollen an  : 

http://macscripts.hplarray.de/apps/android/index.php

übermittelt werden. 
angenommen werden nur daten aus einen POST request.


mfg kev


----------



## schlingel (16. Okt 2012)

Siehe hier.

PS: Um hier die korrekte Terminologie zu verwenden: *.php, das ist PHP und kein HTML. HTML ist eine Beschreibungssprache und keine Scriptsprache. Du kannst mit HTML eine UI beschreiben aber du kannst nichts ausführen.


----------



## Neueinteiger32 (16. Okt 2012)

also bei mir sieht das jetzt so aus : 

public void ButtonClick (View view){						

    	int zahl1;												




    EditText Feld1 = (EditText)findViewById(R.id.zahl1);

    zahl1 = Integer.parseInt(Feld1.getText().toString()); 
    }


    public void postData() {
        // Create a new HttpClient and Post Header
        HttpClient httpclient = new DefaultHttpClient();
        HttpPost httppost = new HttpPost("http://meineseite.php");

        try {
            // Add your data
            List<NameValuePair> nameValuePairs = new ArrayList<NameValuePair>(2);
            nameValuePairs.add(new BasicNameValuePair("id", "12345"));
            nameValuePairs.add(new BasicNameValuePair("stringdata", "test"));
            httppost.setEntity(new UrlEncodedFormEntity(nameValuePairs));

            // Execute HTTP Post Request
            HttpResponse response = httpclient.execute(httppost);

        } catch (ClientProtocolException e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block
        } catch (IOException e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block
        }
    } 



Wie verbinde ich jetzt das eingabe feld mit der weitergabe. Es tut mir leid wenn meine Fragen wirklich schlecht sind. weil ich super wenig ahnung noch davon habe.


----------



## schlingel (16. Okt 2012)

```
nameValuePairs.add(new BasicNameValuePair("id", "12345"));
```

Das sind die wichtigen Zeilen. Hier muss der Name den das PHP-Skript erwartet und der Wert hinein. Vergiss nicht die INTERNET-Permission zu setzen.

Ansonsten sind das absolute Basics. Hier kann man dir nicht mehr viel weiterhelfen außer dich auf ein Tutorial bzw. Buch zu verweisen. Head First Java oder Java ist auch eine Insel, schlage ich da jetzt einmal vor.


----------

